# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ذكريات (علي سليم)

## علي سليم

ذكريات
علي سليم

المجموعة الأولى (1) 
من1الى5

- 2- 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...فهذه هي المجموعة الأولى لذكريات الصبا و مرارة الأسى أسوقها لإخواني القرّاء للاتّعاظ و العبرة ....
ففي مثل هذه الذكريات لا تكاد تخلو من فائدة مرجوة و ثمرة محبوبة ففيها النعم و العبر ...

تاريخ الولادة: 8\2\1394هجري 2\3\1974 ميلادي

ترعرعت في بيئة نصرانية بحتة متعصبة لفئة دمها(+) تعصب الأعمى الضال[2] و  الابن البار بينما كانت المعارك على اوجّه لهيبها و أقصى شرارها بين مسلمي و  نصارى لبنان[3] فقطعت الحدود ووضعت السدود و انفصل الشمال عن الجنوب و  انقسمت العاصمة بيروت إلى قسمين فقسم للمسلمين و قسم للنصارى...
و الداخل في كلا القسمين يمنع منعا باتا من الخروج و مصيره الموت أو التنكيل و التعذيب...
فلجأ أبواي( و كانا بعيدا عهد عن الإسلام و لا يفقهون منه شيئا فلا حلّلوا  حلاله و لا حرّموا حرامه)(و الآن و الحمد لله فهما من الدعاة)...
فقام والدي و بموافقة أمي بتبديل ديني و الذّهاب بي إلى كنائس النصارى  ليتمّ ذلك على أيدي أهل النجاسة( وكنت يومها وحيدا بين ابنتان) فظنّا أبواي  أن هذا التبديل سوف ينجيني و يجعلني في مأمن من القتل و الفتك عندما يعلن  قائدهم بإبادة المسلمين...
فغيّروا اسمي إلى اسم نصراني و عمّدوني و أطعموني خبز النّصارى و التي يقال عنها انّها من دم المسيح ( ظلما و زورا)...
فلقد مرت تلك المحنة بسلام و فرّ أبواي من هنا إلى هناك و من هناك إلى هنا لينجوا بي و ببقية الرعية و حصل ذلك بمشيئة الله تعالى....

- 3-و ما إن هدأت تلك الموجة العارمة و العاصفة الجارفة فاتّخذا ّ والداي من مدينة جبيل[4] مقرّا و سكنا" ذات الأغلبية النصرانية...
و عندما استويت و بلغت اشدّي و أحسنت النطق قام والدي و أدخلني إلى إحدى  مدارسهم و ما زلت اذكر اسمها و من اسمها يعرف مضمونها( الوردية المارونية)
و كانت تلك المدرسة اتخذت على نفسها شعارا جبريا يدعوا الطلبة لإنشاد تلك  التّراتيل الكفرية و الشركية قبل ولوج الصفوف و اذكر بعضا منها(أبانا الذي  في السماء و أمنا البتول....استغفر الله)
و أضف إلى ذلك ذهابهم و إيابهم إلى دور العبادة ( الشرك) و الحمد لله كان  مدير المدرسة قد افصح قائلا بقوله و فعله( الذهاب للكنيسة من الأمور  الاختيارية فمن أراد الذهاب فله ذلك و من أراد البقاء فلا حرج)
و مرت الأيام تلو الأيام و تعلمت الصلاة و تعاليم الإسلام من خلال ذهابنا  إلى شمال لبنان لزيارة ذوينا في قرية القلمون و هنالك أتقنت الصلاة و اشربت  حبّها وحصلت على جزء عم (الجزء الأخير من المصحف) و فرحت به ايّ فرح و  عزمت على حفظه و بعض الأحاديث التي حصلت عليها وقتئذ من كتاب التربية  الإسلامية....
و باشرت الصلاة بين والداي و اخوتي الذين كانوا لا يصلون....
و كنت يومها لا افقه من الصلاة إلا رسمها و لا من الصيام إلا شكله فربما كنت اصلي صلاة ناقصة و أصوم صوما باطلا....
فأصوم عن الحلال و افطر على الحرام وذلك إما على شربة خمر أو لحم خنزير أو ما شابه ذلك[5]...
و من العجب العجاب و أغرب الغرائب أنني جمعت بين نقيضين : الصلاة في الكنيسة و الصلاة في المسجد!!! 
و عندما كبرت شيئا فشيئا وقاربت سنّ الرشد اتّجه والدي ليختار لي مدرسة  افضل من تلك من حيث العلم و التخصص فأدخلني مدرسة مديرها راهب نصراني..
ففرح بي اشدّ الفرح و كيف لا يفرح و أنا أواظب على دخول كنائسهم أشارك أفراحهم و اتراحهم و ابتهج بذكرهم و استأنس بأنسهم ّ!!!...

- 4- فكنت أثناءها أواظب على الصلاة في الكنيسة في وقتها و اقضي ما فاتني من صلاة الظهر و أحيانا العصر في بيتي و عند عودتي من المدرسة...
و جاء ذلك اليوم و دخل ذاك الراهب ليدرسنا مادة ما و كأنه ذكر المسلمين  بشيء و كان من بين الطلاب طالب شيعي اسمه هلال فانتفض هذا الشيعي قائلا(  الله اكبر) 
و كان صغير القامة بحيث إن وقف اختفى عن الأنظار لشدة قصره و كان الفتية يتجمعون عليه للنيل منه...
المهم اخذ هلال يدافع عن الإسلام و أهله و يزيّن الصورة المشوهة من قبل  الكفار و ختم كلامه فنال إعجاب الحاضرين و أمطر صواعقه الحارقة على ذاك  الراهب اللعين...
و أكملت عامي الدراسي و جاءت فرصة عيد الميلاد المزعوم و اخذ الراهب المدير  يعرض بضاعته المزجاة بأغلى السلع و إنما هي دراهم معدودة ...
فقام بتوزيع بعض الكتب الماجنة الهابطة عقائديا بغية إيصال الفكرة إلى الطلبة أثناء العطلة الميلادية....
و امتنعت عن اخذ تلك الكتب و استبدلتها من مكتبة الراهب بكتب فقاهية و  بالرغم من ذلك كانت تلك الكتب يعتريها الحيّز الديني الواضح لدى القارئ  الناضج...
و مرت الأيام و الشهور بله السنين و تبادلت الزيارات بين والدي و ذاك الراهب فعرض خدماته الإنسانية و قال لوالدي:
حبذا لو تأتي بابنك لنعلّمه مادة الحساب[6] ( و كل هذا من دون مقابل) اللهم الاّ استدراجي شيئا فشيئا"..
و اخذ والدي يحثّني على التعليم و المداومة عليه حتى أصبحت أشاهد الراهب صباحا مساء في المدرسة و في المنزل و الله المستعان.
و كم كان يراودني ذاك الشعور الغريب من ذاك الراهب أثناء شرحه الممل و عرضه المخلّ و قدّر الله أن أتتلمذ على يديه ....
و جاء ذلك اليوم ليعلن والدي الهجرة[7] من تلك المحلّة إلى شمال لبنان فذهب  للراهب و اخبره بالخبر و قطع عليه الأمل فانتفض كالعصفور المبلول و انقطعت  عنه الحلول و قال و بأعلى صوته (لا) لا...لا
و انقلب الراهب إلى والد قريب و الوالد إلى رجل غريب....
الراهب يمنع و الوالد يسمع....
و عندما رأى الراهب إصرار والدي على الهجرة قام يعرض بضاعته الباخسة و اغراءاته المائعة قائلا:
فالمنزل مؤمّن و المبيت مؤكّد و النزيل معزّز و الضيف مكرّم....و كان الحوار التالي:
أبى: لا أستطيع

- 5-الراهب: إن ابنك (شاطر[8]) لا تضيّع علمه و موهبته...
أبى: لن اتركه هنا...
الراهب: طيب وجدت حلا"..
أبي:و ما هو؟
الراهب: سوف أؤمن لابنك سيارة نقل تقلّه يوميا إلى الشمال و ذلك بعد انتهاء دوام الدراسة..
أبي: لا لن اقبل.
الراهب: طيب اقلّه أنا بنفسي..
أبي:سوف اذهب بابني...
و عندها كشّر ذلك الراهب عن أنيابه و نقلب الهر النبيل إلى فهد شرّير و نجّاني الله تعالى منه و من كيده و مكره...

و قبل ذلك بقليل رأيت رؤية أثرت على حياتي و أرقت عيني وانقضت مضجعي...
رأيت فيما يرى النائم و كأن يوم القيامة اشرف والناس في هوسة و طوشة فهذا  يتجه نحو اليمين و ذاك نحو الشمال و كنت أنا و امرأة( لم اعد أتذكر من هي) و  ثلاثة رجال لا اعرفهم متخفّين وراء صخرة كبيرة نراقب الناس عن كثب و إذا  بالناس يدخلون مسجدا كبيرا و إذا بشخص واقف بجانبنا فمن شدة طوله لم نستطع  إدراكه بأبصارنا وحدّثتني نفسي انه الله تعالى(سبحانه و تعالى علوا كبيرا)
ثم قال لي.....


و سنكمل إن شاء الله في المجموعة الثانية....

------
[1] ذهبت ردود الاخوة الأفاضل و استفساراتهم عن حياتي الشخصية وأجوبتي على ذلك و هي كلها من الذكريات
[2] فهذا التعصب أبي بعض المسلمين أن يأخذوه بمأخذ الجد فكان الودّ و الحبّ و بالمقابل البعد عن الإيمان و العمل بمقتضاه.
[3] و هي و ما زالت حتى الآن ينتهز أهلها الفرص تلو الفرص ليشعلوا فتيل الحرب و المسلمون في سباتهم و نومهم العميق!!!
[4] و هي من المدن ذات الأغلبية النصرانية باستثناء بيوت قليلة من السنة و الشيعة
[5] ملاحظة: فربما قائل يقول إن ذكر مثل هذه الأشياء يدخل تحت باب المجاهرة بالمعاصي و لذا أقول:
فمن ذكر المعصية و هو تائب منها و ليتذكر فضل الله عليه ليس كمن ذكرها و هو متلبس بها مباه لها فتنبّه.
[6] و كنت وقتها لا احسن هذه المادة فكانت عثرة في طريقي...
[7] فلنعم الهجرة هذه...
[8] و هذه اللفظة ممّا بتداولها الكثير من المسلمين جاهلين معناها الصحيح و الاّ لعدلوا عنها إلى ما هو انسب...
و إنما معناها كما قال أهل اللغة قاطع الطريق أي مختلس الأموال و قاتل الناس...		 		  		  		 		    		 		 			 				__________________

----------

